# moving to Bahrain



## kukusharma7 (Oct 16, 2011)

hello ,I am relocating with family to Bahrain in April this year.I need info regarding these issues:

1.Which are the safe areas for Indians to live?
2.Where can I get fully furnished flat for 450 BD per month?
3. Do I need to contact a property agents?
4. Which is the best CBSE school and can my 10 year old get admission in mid session?


----------



## AnnaM (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello, have you moved to Bahrain already? Can you share some info please. Where have you find your flat? Do you contact some agencies?


----------

